# New Zoomed T5 HO fixtures?



## Maui 808 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

Im looking at upgrading my current lighting setup on my 29 gallon freshwater tank (30 in wide). I found the new zoomed T5 HO fixtures online for 60 bucks with free shipping to Hawaii. However, they do not come with bulbs.

When I looked at the specs for the 30 inch fixture it says it takes two 22in 24 watt bulbs. When I look at the 24 inch fixture it takes the same size and watts bulbs as the 30 inch fixture.

Does that mean both 24 inch and 30 inch fixtures produce 48 watts total? Im confused why this is so. Also, has any one picked these up recently? I couldn't find any reviews online.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the width of the fixture is meaningless... 30 inch bulbs are rare to non-existent. The manufacturer simply puts 24 inch bulbs into a 30 inch housing. Common...


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Coralife fixtures use 30 inch 31 watt bulbs if you want to get more light than a 24 watt 24 inch lamp (which in HO T5 is really only 22" in length including the pins).

Andy


----------



## Maui 808 (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks, i have an all glass top and im trying to spend the least amount of money on a T5 HO fixture. I thought it might be better to get the 24 inch housing and just let it sit on the top somehow, lol. I'll take a look at the corallife online, the only draw back is that most sites won't ship aquarium lights to Hawaii. I wanted to get the Nova Extreme set but those won't ship. Zoomed can, and im assuming it's because it doesn't come with bulbs.

I found a corallife T5 (non HO) at my pet store for 70 bucks for a total of 36 watts. They look good but Im leaning towards a HO light.


----------



## bane1202 (Nov 15, 2010)

petco sells a t5 ho double 24" fixture for about 55$ thats fairly decent

http://www.petco.com/product/111939/Zoo ... -Hood.aspx


----------



## Maui 808 (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks for the replies! Does anyone here actually own one? I know these fixtures are sold without bulbs, so if I order off amazon I can get a complete package for 86 bucks shipped. I called the PetCo stores in Hononlulu and they don't carry the 30 inch fixture, but they do have the 24 inch one. My tank is a 29 gallon 30 inches long.

Does anyone know if the mounting brackets are removable? From what I read they clamp to the inside of the aquarium which I think will get in the way of my glass cover


----------



## bane1202 (Nov 15, 2010)

i own the 24" i listed above.. yes the mounting brackets come off.. its got dual switches one per bulb in case you want to choose what light to run and a nice aluminum enclosure and a splash guard over the light area.. nice light for the 55$


----------



## Maui 808 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Bane, I went ahead and ordered the 30 inch fixture for $58 shipped off Amazon  I think I might use the suspension kit to hang it over my aquarium since I have a glass hood.

Did you order the zoomed bulbs as well? Im thinking about getting the daylight bulb and plant growth bulb.

By the way, have you noticed any loud buzzing sounds while running your light?


----------



## bane1202 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats actually the combination I use.. that tank has a nice population of java fern and anubias... useful if you get an algae bloom to turn off the plant light and just use the daylight.. seems to knock it back some... the way i have mine set over the tank is I ditched my glass top and got 2 strips of nice mahogany plywood and coated them in boat sealer and set them front to back on the inside lip where the glass lid sat and then used the clamps to attach the light to those.. love not having the glass cover.. the light pivots on the clamps so you can get easy access... also no no buzzing at all... thats one reason i got this fixture.. it replaced old t12 shoplights in a hood that buzzed and were ****


----------



## Maui 808 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks bane! I'm going to have to put my order in amazon for those bulbs. I can't ditch my glass hood because I have 2 curious cats who just discovered my fish, haha. I caught them pawing the glass of my tank, so I need that glass cover to keep them from fishing :lol:

That's good to hear about the java fern and anubias because that is what I have in my tank as well. In addition I have java moss, hygro, and some crypts. Im hoping to grow up a carpeting plant, either dwarf hairgrass or HC. I can't wait to replace my single strip T8!


----------



## Maui 808 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Bane, I know you're using the plant growth bulb, but are you using the 6,500K light bulb? Or the 10,000K bulb? Im not sure which is better since both are labeled as daylight


----------



## bane1202 (Nov 15, 2010)

using the 6500 ultra sun.. it has a CRI of 98 and does a great job showing fish coloration


----------



## Maui 808 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, looks like im going to order the plant growth bulb (5000K) and the 6500K bulb!


----------

